# super six seatpost



## haolerider (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a supersix frame set on order, I need to order a seatpost, on the website says 31.6 is that right?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

My 2011 SS is 31.6. I got a Syntace Carbon P6. it is a great seat post for the SS.


----------



## haolerider (Sep 2, 2011)

Seen pics of your SS.....sweet! I'm getting a 3T Doric Ltd for mine


----------

